# MK3 Jetta, VR6, True Quattro.... GO!



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

Finally started what I've been meaning to start for about a year now. After blowing up my VRT I decided to rebuild it and go with AWD. Hopefully get this project done.... sometime..... yeah.....
I'm using the Audi A4/S4/Passat Quattro system unlike most people in their MK3's that swap in the "Quattro" from the TT/R32 which operates on the Haldex system. The S4 platform is much more stout but a harder swap.
Parts Acquired So Far
MK3 Shell
B5 Passat Quattro Shell - Same as Audi A4
VR6 Engine
Tons of Small VR6 Turbo Parts


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

Go caleb GO!!!


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

i want one so bad


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ambitious! I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Will you be using the 034 stuff to mount the VR6 to the Q trans?
Is it done yet?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

I will be using the OEM part that VW makes to mount the Quattro to the VR6. It comes from a Touareg, which is the same mounting plate that 034 sells. I'm going to be using their starter and flywheel. I'll be making my own engine mounts though.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CDJetta)*

In to watch this for sure.
Looking forward to some killer fab work.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 Jetta, VR6, True Quattro.... GO! (CDJetta)*

Frigging rain every day has been slowing down the progress of this project. That and I've got a few other projects going on. I've got way to many things going on.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 Jetta, VR6, True Quattro.... GO! (CDJetta)*

Didn't get time to work on the project car today, only got a sub box made in between two rain spirts and some yard work. Stupid house maintenance.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: MK3 Jetta, VR6, True Quattro.... GO! (CDJetta)*

is it done yet?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 Jetta, VR6, True Quattro.... GO! (88vwFox)*

Got some work done today on it! Stripped the rest of the front portion of the Quattro donor car and pulled all the pieces I needed from it. Steering column, R&P, tie rods, suspension, and sub frame. Also cut out the exhaust/tranny tunnel to fit into the Jetta.
Tomorrow I've set aside for working on the Quattro too. Doing final fitment for the rear end and hopefully making the mounting plates for it and getting them all tacked into place.
To many projects!
Had to put off work on the cars for the Muddy Buddy race I did. Made a Luigi outfit for myself.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_I will be using the OEM part that VW makes to mount the Quattro to the VR6. It comes from a Touareg, which is the same mounting plate that 034 sells. I'm going to be using their starter and flywheel. I'll be making my own engine mounts though.

you can also buy it from passat 3b vr5..then it fits direct in a audi a4..


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Less bicycles and silly hats, moar Quattro conversion!


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
you can also buy it from passat 3b vr5..then it fits direct in a audi a4..









Lawl. Wish we had those here in the states! Rain is ruining todays progress. Gotta love Florida Summer weather... and not having a full garage.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CDJetta)*

you can buy european parts at your local vw dealer..


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_you can buy european parts at your local vw dealer..









yeah if you have an unlimited credit card limit. they don't have any semblance of reasonable prices, you'd think they had become porsches recently


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (all-starr-me)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif subscribed...nice project..and mudding costume


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Is it done yet?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

Ran into a few put offs. My main 9" angle grinder decided to cut out on me. The brushes went bad so I put a order in for a new set but they are on a 2 week backorder. Should be coming in next week though. The angle grinder is my main cutting tool. Sawz'all just can't do the job in some places. I've been getting a lot of small work done though so I'll post some new pics up tomorrow.


----------



## MK3NORTH (Jul 14, 2004)

What are you doing for the front end of the car? Tube frame?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK3NORTH)*

I was going to semi-copy this one build I saw where the guy put a Audi S2 Quattro w/ 20v into a Golf but he used the S2 everything. It was much easier for him to fit the rear sub frame in, he only had to make mounting points come off the stock chassis right next to the frame rail. Then for the front he tubed which I plan on doing. I'm going to be doing some final measurements tomorrow for the front of the MK3 vs B5. Right now the mounting points for the front sub frame and the rail from the MK3 look like they come really close but I haven't done the final dimensions and fitting to see if I'm going to go that route yet.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 Jetta, VR6, True Quattro.... GO! (CDJetta)*

Also just did this in the past two weekends. Laid pavers down in the back yard. Way to many projects.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/d_bat/3692372266/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/d_bat/3692379652/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/d_bat/3692403728/


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: MK3 Jetta, VR6, True Quattro.... GO! (CDJetta)*

Imma watch this








Any updates?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 Jetta, VR6, True Quattro.... GO! (RipCity Euros)*

Just bought a S4 tranny, driveshaft, axles, front sub frame, and rear diff along with S4 brakes all around.







Should be here in a few weeks. How's that for an update. 
Also did some more fitting for the rails to mount the sub frames. Just been doing a lot of cutting.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Aaagh stop teasing















At least post some pics of the holes you've made!


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: MK3 Jetta, VR6, True Quattro.... GO! (CDJetta)*

should be intertesting


----------



## euro tra5h (Apr 18, 2009)

Updates?opcorn:


----------

